# bell on collar



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello,
Wondering what you all think about putting a bell on my dogs collar. The purpose being to help my cats locate her in the yard and pasture so they can avoid surprises! Also for up in the woods to alert deer and such and for me to help keep track of her when she's out of my sight. I have one that I tried but it might be too big/loud because she kept trying to get to it - she can touch it with her chin. With all of the new things I'm learning about dogs I guess I'm afraid to take anything for granted and want to avoid unintended consequences. Does anyone else use a bell? Or had any problems with it?


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't see why a bell would not be a good idea. It would be the same as if you had three or four tags attached to the collar. I know at the pet stores near me you can buy bells by the cat collars. Would a couple of those be an option? They are small.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I've seen a dog at our local park with some sort of small cow bell on its collar. Not sure of the purpose, but the dog seems like it could be up there in years, so maybe it can get disoriented and the bell is to help the owners locate it in those instances.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Just try it out on her. Kabota would get pretty upset about that, he doesn't like tag jingling at all, but not all dogs are bothered by that. Most dogs would ignore it.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think it would cause a problem if the dog didn't mind it.  I could not stand the constant noise however. haha


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you for the replies! Yes, I wonder if one of the reasons she kept trying to get at it was the noise, it's a little cow bell type and pretty loud. Good for up in the woods tho - anything that might decrease the chance of running across deer to chase would be good. I'll look for some cat collar ones. It has to be removable or it would drive me crazy too!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

We'll keep my dog's collar on in the house to keep tabs on him via jingling tags if there's a reason we have to keep track of him. I imagine you could find some small bells at a craft store that would work for you.


----------



## Sparkles123 (Dec 3, 2012)

You must not have coyotes...I can't let me dogs run lose in the woods, too dangerous!
And by the way, the deer won't be bothered much by a bell, they hardly move out of the way for people, but maybe that depends on where you live.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

My sister put a small bell on her Rat Terrier when she first got her. It made it easier when we were out walking in the fields with the other dogs as she just seemed to disappear in the grass. She did not like it at first but it was small and just made a little more noise than tags so she got used to it.

When I had the Bluetick Walker Hound, I had a bell on her so I could keep track of her when we were out walking. It is quite common on working Hounds.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

I keep two tags on each of my dogs' collars so I can hear them when I can't see them. I think a bell is a great idea, provided your dog doesn't hate it.


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys! Yeah, I don't know if the kind of big bell we tried was bugging her because she could touch it with her chin, the noise, or that it was cramping her cat chasing style!

Good point about the deer, I think around here they mainly just freeze and rely on their camouflage, unless pressed. Then run uphill. I have no doubt my dog would be right after them, too...with me vainly whistling, holding a hard boiled egg, struggling up the hill after them!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

They sell bear bells, which might actually be what you have. They are big and loud, for sure. If you want little jingly bells, look in the cat section or a craft store.


----------

